# those of you who live in the chigago area, catch "patton" on the big screen this week



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.suntimes.com/output/ebert1/cst-ftr-patt03.html

I am totally envious-this is something i would take my kids to see if it were here-THIS is a movie that deserves to be seen on the big screen...


----------

